# cops and robbers



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

so i had my truck broken in to last week and the dude stole my goggles a bunch of whatever and both my ski jackets. I mean my on the mountain cold gore tex handle it jacket and more to the point my backcountry setup. so pissed. yet this week the cops cought the guy who robbed multiple people that night.So stoked the cops call me say they got the guy. But they inform me because my gear is now evidence it could be months before i get it back. How should i react now that tomorrow is saturday I dont want or can afford to spend 300 bones on another jacket. I am skiing a peak tomorrow regardless but undergunned. My wife has no idea. dont need a shell they cought the guy dear god is this justice or just the US process. bummed in Basalt CO Thanks Shawn


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

"Caught"


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Go in to the cop shop in person and plead your case for getting your gear back. Let 'em know you're for real and that it is your BC setup that you must have back. Be cool and they will know to prevent the next SAR coming down the pipe.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I got a patagonia shell you could borrow pick it up in Eagle or I could drop it off tuesday on my way to highlands??? three76one159


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. I think i will just buy a shell. I went in to the station and they said because its evidence They cant release it. Plus he had it on him at the time of arrest. They are being vague on the details. Thanks for the spelling check I had a few drinks the time of the post. Guess I didn't care enough. I guess i should always stay check. Thanks again pork. Might go to willis today if your interested. Or the morning glory chutes in Ashcroft.


----------



## eride810 (Apr 4, 2007)

Try to contact the prosecutor's office, if there is one in this case. They may be able to help if they are involved in the case.


----------



## zipbak (Dec 3, 2007)

Take one for the team! What do you need? I can loan you a second rate outfit that served me well for years. If it weren't for the cops, we'd have to lynch the guy and risk getting the wrong dude.


----------



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I appreciate it guys i am borrowing a shell from bro. I think we probably could have caught this genius he used the stolen debit card to by a carton of camels and a playboy at the 7 eleven. 1 block down from the police department. Note to thieves 7 elevens and gas stations have good video. Plus he was wearing my jacket. Thanks Zipbak nice to know there is still cool people around. My spelling is getting worse as I age.Disconcerting Thanks Shawn


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

One of my offices was robbed, the cash drawer was taken as evidence. I NEVER got it back, even after repeated in person requests and a personal relationship with the officer in charge. It cost more than what was taken. Better make sure it doesn't happen to you. You may want to threaten to drop the charges if they are not returned promptly. Officers like arrests, they don't like having charges dropped.


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I suppose if you want to drop charges you can promptly get your stuff back. If you want the guy to go to trail and be convicted of stealing your stuff, the evidence needs to stay intact and secure until the trial. That's just the way it works and if you think about it, it's the way it should be although it's a bummer for you.


----------

